# getting rid of a smell...



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

So i picked up my GTI last night, the previous owner was a smoker and am wondering the best way to try and neutralize the smell?
not buying the car because of the smoke smell i couldnt see to be justified lol
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mk89 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: getting rid of a smell... (mjd0147)*

100 air fresheners


----------



## LadyDubbin (Nov 14, 2008)

Sadly, I smoke in my car. 
I use this stuff:
http://www.atmosphereproducts.....html
Just make sure you spray it and then get out of your car... because... you'll probably die....
It normally leaves my car smelling normal, but takes away that crayon smell.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (LadyDubbin)*

hmm thanks, I think ill buy a can of that and see how it works out


----------



## gtr3nos1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (mjd0147)*

if that doesn't work...rent out a rug doctor and clean all of your upholstery until the water runs clean...should leave the interior looking and smelling like new


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (gtr3nos1)*

I second getting it cleaned, but here is a trick I've heard that works. Stuff the entire car FULL with crumpled newspaper. let it sit like that for a week or two.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (oldpoopie)*

that sounds crazy enough to maybe work!


----------



## gtr3nos1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (mjd0147)*

lol i guess that could b more cost effective then my method


----------



## dubbinlovin (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (gtr3nos1)*

ozium FTW! works great at gettin smoke odors out. also works wonders if you were smokin something you shouldnt of been before you got pulled over.


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

Yea, whats with the crayon smell? I've read its in the lining...is that true?


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (12veeRsix)*

get a steam cleaner and use it on the seats and carpet, then put the news papers in there. Give that a try.


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

see if you can get ahold of a deionizer. its a metal box, looks like a small plug in heater. Set it in the car, turn it on, close the door, plug it in and let it set for a couple of hours. When its done the car will smell kinda like chemical, just drive home with your windows down or something. Its like starting over with a new car, no smell at all once the chemical smell is gone.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (radrabt)*

I bet Billy Maze has something to get that smell out.


----------



## wolfsburg1.8Tchipped (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: getting rid of a smell... (mjd0147)*

Use some fabreez dude, and a vanilla airfreshner.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (radrabt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radrabt* »_see if you can get ahold of a deionizer. its a metal box, looks like a small plug in heater. 

I should plug my Ionic Breeze in inside my Corrado for fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GermanBuilt (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: getting rid of a smell... (mjd0147)*

The previous owner of my GTI smoked as well. I cleaned the seats with leather wipes and vacuumed the crap out of the interior. It still smelled for a few weeks, but it eventually went away on it's own. One more trick you can try is to soak some old tee shirts in vinegar, fold them up and place them in an open top container. Then take the containers and put them in the car. Its is supposed to work wonders. I never tired it because my car stench went away on it's own.


----------

